# Day 2 with Sketch is it time to...



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

It's day two with mr or miss Sketch is it a good time to try to start getting him/her used to my hand? Or should I wait a few more days to start working more with him/her on the hand. I was told that he/she would need a little more work.

opinions please....

plus*I bought a fresh bag of milit cause we were out of our other milits any ways. my other babies are pigies with it.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

I would say it depends on how little Sketch is doing. Does he/she seem to be cozy and settled already, or still trying to settle (of course this will take time to fully settle). 

If he/she is comfortable, try it and just go by the signals he/she sends you.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Velvet said:


> I would say it depends on how little Sketch is doing. Does he/she seem to be cozy and settled already, or still trying to settle (of course this will take time to fully settle).
> 
> If he/she is comfortable, try it and just go by the signals he/she sends you.


So far he/she seems settled in. Sketch loves the spray baths as you see in the one video I posted. To me Sketch does look already settled in today Sketch did start chirping but, still has not eaten yet. Theres times where Sketch is quiet theres times where Sketch will chirp


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe try to hand feed him...Millet is always a good start with the hand taming.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Velvet said:


> Maybe try to hand feed him...Millet is always a good start with the hand taming.


I'm slowly working with the milit but I do pay attention when Sketch starts moving off the perch I move my hand out imdiatly and I tell Sketch, "Ok, I see your not ready yet."


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes..that's the approach I would take too. Sounds like you are doing great. Even if he see's you back off, I would think that builds trust too. That he sees you are respecting his boundaries and listening to him


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Velvet said:


> Yes..that's the approach I would take too. Sounds like you are doing great. Even if he see's you back off, I would think that builds trust too. That he sees you are respecting his boundaries and listening to him


Yeah, I'm also trying to teach him/her Hi Sketch and Hello Sketch. Taking it slow first so that Sketch learns their name and to help me see if Sketch is a vocal bird or not. Plus, when I do that Sketch will tilt his/her head back and head back to the perch.


----------

